# Article about G-scale track plans



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Check out this article detailing some G-Scale (Garden) track plans I’ve discovered on the web:

Model Train Resource: G-Scale (Garden) Track Plans To Inspire Your Own Layout Designs

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------

